# 2008 25Rss, $16,500, Wixom, Mi.



## allaroche (Oct 19, 2009)

For Sale: 2008 Keystone Outback 25RSS - excellent condition. $16,500. Sleeps 8 - queen bed, two bunk beds, jack knife sofa, and dining table. Two slides - manual rear slide for queen bed, and power side slide for sofa. 6-gallon gas/electric hot water heater, 3 burner stove and oven, refrigerator, microwave, and outside camp kitchen with 2-burner stove and wash basin. Prepped for TV, has outside speakers with AM/FM/CD player. Have added a 30-amp electrical surge guard, assist handles on both doors, and a 2-inch receiver on the back. Complete with Blue Ox load leveling/anti-sway hitch system. Used nine times for a total of approximately 4000 miles. Listed for over $24,000 new. Selling because we're buying a fifth wheel for retirement.


----------



## allaroche (Oct 19, 2009)

I bought the trailer new two years ago, and we are non smokers and don't have pets. The trailer has been covered every winter and is currently in storage covered. The tires have had covers on them year around except when we've been camping.


----------



## southern gentleman (Oct 10, 2009)

please send pics in and out to [email protected]
and contact info

torrey


----------

